# After market glue bottles.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I see a lot of guys using glue bottles on videos but that could be to hide the manufacture's name. Is there a good reason for me to use an after market glue bottle?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Call me cheap...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> I see a lot of guys using glue bottles on videos but that could be to hide the manufacture's name. Is there a good reason for me to use an after market glue bottle?


Only if you buy in large quantities. If you buy glue by the gallon it is easier to fill a more manageable container. Like Dan I have used recycled containers, Glue-bots, Dixie cups, etc.


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

I picked up the Rockler Glue Applicator Set on sale $10.00 I like the different heads, works for me.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I buy cheep condiment bottles in pairs. Always have a spare. Fill 'em from the jug.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

DaninVan,

Haaa! I had a dish detergent squeeze bottle filled with glue for a couple 3 yrs. It dispensed glue better and is easier to clear out tip clogs without damaging the nozzle. Not to mention better for larger projects, less refills.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I like my glubot and baby glubot from fastcap.

GluBot, 16 oz. - FastCap - Woodworking Tools


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I use all the above plus 60CC THUMB GRIP SYRINGE


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I have resisted the urge to buy large quantities so I'll always have fresh glue. I noticed that it thickens somewhat with age. I've found the baby bot by Fastcap to be handy for application to vertical surfaces. Otherwise, the Titebond squeeze bottle has worked great for me.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

GluBot is what I use and it is great. I have both sizes, and a few extra tips. It really saves a lot of time if you in the shop all day waiting on that glue to come out.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I do like Mike and buy condiment bottles. Works for me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> I see a lot of guys using glue bottles on videos but that could be to hide the manufacture's name. Is there a good reason for me to use an after market glue bottle?


DaninVan is the man w/ the plan...
for volume gluing...

notched squeegee (notch the edge by scraping the edge over very coarse sandpaper)..

.









and this... (note the nozzle)

.









and the old standby... (in different sizes and stiffnesses)...

.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I buy those brushes at harbor freight by the bagful,


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> I buy those brushes at harbor freight by the bagful,


they wash up very nicely w/ hot water...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> they wash up very nicely w/ hot water...


I agree. I try to never let any brush go bad because I failed to clean it. It's a rule I have. :wink:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, I remember those little metal handled brushes from kindergarten, for Heaven's sake! There was always _some_ kid eating the Library paste off them...
I also remember that as being the end of inkwells and nibbed pens at our desks!
The smell of Library paste brings back fond memories, eh?


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a bit of arthritis in my thumbs and squeezing the bottles is painful at times. I like the Glubot bottles and use the silicon brushes from Rockler to spread. I like the fact that I don't have to run and clean the brushes each time I use one. Just peel the glue off and go.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Forgive me for not answering your question. I would be leery of any aftermarket glue that doesn't have good reviews, or any reviews at all for that matter. It's good to be able to come to this forum for advice. There is tons of it. 
My opinion on the matter is how much does your project mean to you or to others. A little savings now could result in major disappointment and catastrophe later. For me, I stick with TiteBond.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> I agree. I try to never let any brush go bad because I failed to clean it. It's a rule I have. :wink:


brushes w/ dried Titebond on them clean up to like new w/ hot water...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> brushes w/ dried Titebond on them clean up to like new w/ hot water...


Thanks Stick I didn't know that. I was gluing up a project yesterday and rushed to clean the brush.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

My wife dies her hair so I use the little squeeze bottles when she is done.
Mostly I use a 3" paint roller to spread the glue and a freezer container to hold the glue.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

For biscuit slots I like disposable syringes (without the needles), and then a pipe cleaner made into a circular shape for spreading in the slot.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

My only complaint with the bottles that the glue comes in is that the tip always ends up breaking off so it isn't air tight.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have both sizes of Glue Bots. Far easier to use than the bottles. Better control of where the glue goes and the double chamber means that when you release the pressure on the sides, the bottle sucks the glue back into the bottle. You can cut the tip a little with scissors to control how much glue passes through. Far more control than using the glue bottle, and the tip on the Blue Bots has never clogged whereas the original bottle often requires a paper towel wipe to keep it from clogging. 

I use brushes for dados, but I often have very thin strips of cutoffs, which I cut into short lengths and use to spread glue over any larger surface. Faster than a brush when you have short open time and a lot of pieces to connect. Thanks stick for the brush washing tip, I have always just tossed them out.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

so does my finger which I can usually find quicker than the brushes.


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

billyjim said:


> so does my finger which I can usually find quicker than the brushes.


truth is that for spreading the glue, I'm also mostly a finger guy!

that's spreading glue I'm talking about guys, get your minds outta the gutter!


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Call me cheap...


Exactly what I use ..... Can't come cheaper !!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I buy glue by the gallon that is why I use aftermarket bottles. But if you don't use it up fast enough you are better off buying smaller qty's because it will go bad.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I hear that, Roxanne!
In a few instances I've added a bit of water to dilute the thickening glue, but I've worried that might be a real bad idea?
Is the thickening a reaction, or simply evaporation?
The difference in per fl. oz. cost between the small bottles and the gallon jug is pretty significant
http://www.amazon.ca/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3obx9gxpmh_b


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

one of the things I do with a gallon bottle of glue is as I use it, squeeze the air out to the lid then cover with a bit of plastic wrap then put the cap back on. This seems to keep my glue healthy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I use a roller for big glue ups where you need to cover area quickly. Biscuit & Roller Glue Applicator Set - Lee Valley Tools Index finger gets used quite a bit but I try and avoid that when I'm using Melamine or polyurethane glue as they don't come off, you wear them off. For really tight spots I use a syringe and large gauge needle. I have gotten some funny looks when I go into a drugstore and ask for the largest bore needle they have.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to buy strictly by the gallon, glue does thicken up if it sits for too long or it has an air void. If the bottle is seeing regular use you can roll the bottle around every month or so to keep it mixed. For long term squeeze the bottle to remove the air then recap it. Also as I began using dish detergent bottles, empty the gallon bottles into them, keep them full and secured.

For large wide open areas I use mastic trowels, you can spread with notched and smooth edges then hit it with hot water from the sink sprayer quick and easy clean up. Putty knives and different width drywall knives to suite.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dcrusoe said:


> truth is that for spreading the glue, I'm also mostly a finger guy!
> 
> that's spreading glue I'm talking about guys, get your minds outta the gutter!


and you an Bill then wipe your fingers on your pants...


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> and you an Bill then wipe your fingers on your pants...



yeah.... And your point??? :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dcrusoe said:


> yeah.... And your point??? :grin:


just making sure I wasn't the only one...

really hot water soak/wash will get rid of most of those finger wipes...


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> just making sure I wasn't the only one...
> 
> really hot water soak/wash will get rid of most of those finger wipes...


but you know you wiped to much when you come in and the wife is frowning.....something mine does often when I come in from the shop. at least till I walk in with the completed project....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

dcrusoe said:


> but you know you wiped to much when you come in and the wife is frowning.....something mine does often when I come in from the shop. at least till I walk in with the completed project....



now that is funny.... ohhh Lordy, I know that frown all to well>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> now that is funny.... ohhh Lordy, I know that frown all to well>


that confirms it...
the wives compare notes...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I get _my_ dirty looks if I've been using preservative.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Man, I remember those little metal handled brushes from kindergarten, for Heaven's sake! There was always _some_ kid eating the Library paste off them...
> I also remember that as being the end of inkwells and nibbed pens at our desks!
> The smell of Library paste brings back fond memories, eh?


As kids in those days we'd eat almost anything. I remember digging the tar out of wide road cracks and chewing it so we could spit like the cowboys did in the movies. Or at the "show" as it was called way back then.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> I have both sizes of Glue Bots. Far easier to use than the bottles. Better control of where the glue goes and the double chamber means that when you release the pressure on the sides, the bottle sucks the glue back into the bottle. You can cut the tip a little with scissors to control how much glue passes through. Far more control than using the glue bottle, and the tip on the Blue Bots has never clogged whereas the original bottle often requires a paper towel wipe to keep it from clogging.
> 
> I use brushes for dados, but I often have very thin strips of cutoffs, which I cut into short lengths and use to spread glue over any larger surface. Faster than a brush when you have short open time and a lot of pieces to connect. Thanks stick for the brush washing tip, I have always just tossed them out.


Good idea Tom. I use a piece of cardboard to spread glue over large areas.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

thomas1389 said:


> As kids in those days we'd eat almost anything. I remember digging the tar out of wide road cracks and chewing it so we could spit like the cowboys did in the movies. Or at the "show" as it was called way back then.


I haven't thought about that in years. It's better when you can get it when they are paving the roads. It's nice and fresh and warm. :laugh2:


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I get _my_ dirty looks if I've been using preservative.


Preservative it's what I use to keep my good looks!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Exactly; I knew that the second I saw your avatar!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

paduke said:


> I use all the above plus 60CC THUMB GRIP SYRINGE


I have these around for medical purposes, but that would be good. I did buy a couple of dozen small syringes of the same type for when I want to inject glue. They have a much finer tip for injecting glue into tight spaces. I guess you could wash them out and reuse these, but my 60cc syringes only cost about 60 cents each so why bother. They do come with caps to seal them between uses, if you can find the darn caps on a crowded workbench.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> I have resisted the urge to buy large quantities so I'll always have fresh glue. I noticed that it thickens somewhat with age. I've found the baby bot by Fastcap to be handy for application to vertical surfaces. Otherwise, the Titebond squeeze bottle has worked great for me.


Several years ago I bought a 5 gallon bucket of glue which requires a small amount of catalyst to make it set up. I think the big bucket has been through a few freeze/thaw cycles and yet it still works fine. Looks just like any other white glue.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Lots of good ideas and suggestions on this string.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

What do y'all think about putting a gallon of wood glue in the refrigerator to help keep it fresh?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> What do y'all think about putting a gallon of wood glue in the refrigerator to help keep it fresh?


Just don't mistake it for the milk.
I couldn't do that. Ours in 1 litre bags. 3 to a cover bag.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> What do y'all think about putting a gallon of wood glue in the refrigerator to help keep it fresh?


It could work, but probably depends on the glue. The big container that I have has been through several freeze thaw cycles and it's still OK.

When I dig it out of the container, it comes out very lumpy. But as soon as you add the catalyst and mix for about two minutes...smooth as silk.

I think it would be best to send an email to the manufacturer, they should have the right answer.


----------



## sos22 (Apr 3, 2011)

*upside down*

I use an ordinary plastic dispenser bottle - the kind with the simple red cap at the tip of the spout. But I keep it upside down - I drilled a hole to receive it in a 2x4. That way it's always ready to be dispensed, and air only touches the glue at the opposite place from where it's dispensed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey; welcome, Steve!

That sounds like an excellent idea...for the small bottles. I'd have reservations about doing that with a quart container(?)... 
That's a lot of 'head' coming down on the nozzle; my fear would be leakage when I wasn't around to notice.

Have you had a chance to fill out a bit about yourself on the Profile page? The reason I ask is I always like to read the little write-ups, but when I clicked on your name nothing came up(?)...a glitch?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome Steve... good top...
a large reducing coupling works too...


----------



## mudcat (May 3, 2011)

Yes there is a reason. I buy my glue (Titebond II and III if you want trade names) in gallon jugs. Opening and handling such containers is not practical. It happens I have access to syringes etc so I put my working glue in a 60cc syringe. Then I do no often have to let air into my main supply. You have to be careful with after market containers. Many of them do not seal very well and your glue can loose water or other solvent. The mustard container you show in picture would not be my choice because it leaks around the screw cap.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...yeh, but it's cheap!


----------



## blindbob (Jan 3, 2013)

It might be of just passing interest, when I started work in 1968, here in England PVA type glue was only available in commercial workshops, and was supplied in 5 gallon barrels, so we all had to nick empty washing up liquid bottles from home, to use as dispensers for bench work. As usual, eventually producers get hold of the idea, then sell it back to us.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

blindbob said:


> As usual, eventually producers get hold of the idea, then sell it back to us.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

When I worked at the mantle factory we also got our glue from 5 gal pails and we put the glue in in clear plastic condiment bottles like you see at restaurants. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1GE47XB33EVEH7VD0KG4

We never even bothered capping the bottles. We ran 2 shifts and between 2 people at one station the bottle would last about a week I think. The glue was fine over that period of time. We wore the tips out regularly and they were able to buy extra nozzles separately.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, here you have it.

I bet we all have glue containers in the kitchen along these lines. I found 23 in our kitchen - really couldn't believe that, but it's true - and what's even better, is that you get your pick of how big you want the hole in top to be.

The mere fact that these glue containers have food in is of little consequence. They were obviously intended to be used by woodworkers.

Look for salad dressing bottles, syrup bottles, dishwashing liquid bottles, BBQ sauce bottles, lemon juice bottles, honey bottles, and Dan's personal favourite, mustard bottles.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have my eye on a future glue bottle!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; be careful with those sort of hard clear plastic ones. They have a nasty habit of splitting open if they're dropped. ( V.o.E.  )


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Mike; be careful with those sort of hard clear plastic ones. They have a nasty habit of splitting open if they're dropped. ( V.o.E.  )


that's VOE...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I use condiment bottles at 2 for a buck at Wallyworld. Already cleaned out and are ready to use.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

How do you guys keep your glue warm in the winter ??
My wife suggested a wax warmer big enough to set the bottle in, but
we don't know how hot they get....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oakwerks said:


> How do you guys keep your glue warm in the winter ??
> My wife suggested a wax warmer big enough to set the bottle in, but
> we don't know how hot they get....


too hot...

small heating pad in a insulated chest set to low...
insulated hot locker heated w/ a salvaged thermostatically controlled and protected small heating element from an electric stove..
heating w/ a protected thermostatically controlled incandescent 25 watt light bulb works too...
the thermostats are from the stove's oven...
or a 2 wire non digital home Tstat w/ a relay will work...

INSULATED shop w/ radiant floor heat...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Mike; be careful with those sort of hard clear plastic ones. They have a nasty habit of splitting open if they're dropped. ( V.o.E.  )


The one I pictured is a plastic squeeze bottle, same as the condiment bottles I have been using. It will be OK.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> I use condiment bottles at 2 for a buck at Wallyworld. Already cleaned out and are ready to use.


Mee too, Rich.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> The one I pictured is a plastic squeeze bottle, same as the condiment bottles I have been using. It will be OK.


So _was_ mine... detergent everywhere. Ever tried to get rid of spilled detergent? Lets just say that post spill _everything_ was _very_ clean. lol


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I can only imagine cleaning up spilled detergent.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oakwerks said:


> How do you guys keep your glue warm in the winter ??
> My wife suggested a wax warmer big enough to set the bottle in, but
> we don't know how hot they get....


I stored my shop laptop and backup drive in a box I made to keep them from freezing.

It is a pretty conventional box with a door. All of the inside is lined with two inch foam. The heat is supplied by a 40 watt incandescent bulb. That is controlled by a Green house temperature control device set to turn on the light when the temperature gets down to 55 degrees. You can set it for any temperature you want. The foam lining really holds in the heat, and it only runs the light when its cold. You can see the power cord that goes into the box. I ran a second wire with a 3-way outlet to plug power supplies in that stays on all the time.

The door is a simple ply slab with some 1/4 trim to dress it up. The top is covered with a piece of laminate covered masonite so I can use it as a shop stand. The tearouts in the door foam were cut to fit the magnetic door latches, and got expanded when I tried to close the door on power cords. Oops.

I moved my computers out so now I think I'll use it to store glue, and the temp control to turn on the heater in my office shed ONLY when it gets too cold for my computers, which should reduce my electric bill. Repurposing is cool.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> I stored my shop laptop and backup drive in a box I made to keep them from freezing.
> 
> It is a pretty conventional box with a door. All of the inside is lined with two inch foam. The heat is supplied by a 40 watt incandescent bulb. That is controlled by a Green house temperature control device set to turn on the light when the temperature gets down to 55 degrees. You can set it for any temperature you want. The foam lining really holds in the heat, and it only runs the light when its cold. You can see the power cord that goes into the box. I ran a second wire with a 3-way outlet to plug power supplies in that stays on all the time.
> 
> ...


I am constantly amazed at some of the ides you guys have come up with, very clever.
Here I am rebuilding basically the entire house. It was little short of a total disaster when I got here 15 months ago. 
There will be a heat pump system installed, and so far I have most everything ready for the installer to do the final hookup and system charging. But now that won't get done until all this snow and ice goes away. The heat pump itself is outside, so it is essentially impossible to finish the install now.
So what I have been doing as far as keeping glue warm, is to leave it in the kitchen where the wood stove is. Works for me.
I am hesitant to use electric heater(s) in the family room, where the cutting etc. is being done now, mainly because that will jack up the electric bill by about $4.50 a day. Thank you, but no thank you.


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been using a mustard bottle but the cap gets in the way so I'm going to switch to something else.



A coffee warmer would make a good cabinet heater.

-- Rick M


----------



## tar905 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Another glue*

thegreenproductscompany.com/adhesive/egwood.htm Anyone ever try this stuff. It is supposed to be water resistant when dry. I bought 2 gallons of it for a damp area lamination I dreamed of making (greenhouse) but never did. It has frozen a few times and is a bit chunky in the jug but a few minutes with a drill mounted mixing tool gets it moving. Haven't needed any other wood glue for years. I just keep refilling the titebond bottle.
An issue I have is biscuit grooves. I've seen applicator tips shaped like a biscuit but is there any less gimicky way to do it?


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Timothy - this is what I use. A pipe cleaner turned into a sort of shaped loop - and I stiffen the handle with a drop of superglue.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Wildwood said:


> Hi Timothy - this is what I use. A pipe cleaner turned into a sort of shaped loop - and I stiffen the handle with a drop of superglue.


Hmmmm...pretty good idea.

I just use a thin piece of wood to move the glue around inside the groove. Throw it away when I'm done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Hmmmm...pretty good idea.
> 
> I just use a thin piece of wood to move the glue around inside the groove. Throw it away when I'm done.


I dont use any glue on the biscuits. I read awhile back that glue on biscuits does only one thing. It swells the biscuits and makes it harder to get a tight joint and adds nothing to the strength of the joint, biscuits are only for alignment. And I have seen strength tests in magazines and they have shown where biscuits are no stronger than butt joints.

Herb


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

> I dont use any glue on the biscuits. I read awhile back that glue on biscuits does only one thing. It swells the biscuits and makes it harder to get a tight joint and adds nothing to the strength of the joint, biscuits are only for alignment. And I have seen strength tests in magazines and they have shown where biscuits are no stronger than butt joints.


Herb, it might be true that biscuits don't add strength to an edge-to-edge joint, but that is due to the great strength of the edge joint itself - but they certainly do add strength to end-to-side joints in cabinetry, specially melamine carcasses where glued biscuits constitute the only strength of the joint. Please correct me if I'm wrong on this.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> I dont use any glue on the biscuits. I read awhile back that glue on biscuits does only one thing. It swells the biscuits and makes it harder to get a tight joint and adds nothing to the strength of the joint, biscuits are only for alignment. And I have seen strength tests in magazines and they have shown where biscuits are no stronger than butt joints.
> 
> Herb


Sir Herb, there may be more than one opinion on this. Yes, the glue swells the biscuits, but it doesn't do that immediately. There should be plenty of time to get your wood clamped up tightly, so I cannot see the argument about not getting a tight joint. I would suggest that is more theory than fact.

However, I think I would be inclined to agree that a biscuit may not actually increase the joint strength, simply because there would be so little extra area that is actually being glued. Maybe two or three percent, if that. So the measurable strength would be negligible at best.

However, Wildwood makes the point about end joints, which I think is true. Something similar might be said for dowels as well.


----------



## johneone (Aug 1, 2009)

I hear a lot of guesses about biscuit strength, but few answers from people who have actually used biscuits in a project. I believe you are right, that a biscuit does add strength in end to side joints. Back in my early days of woodworking, when Norm Abraham was using biscuits on everything I built his Umbrella Stand using nothing but biscuits and it's still going strong with no problems whatsoever. Granted it does not get a lot of heavy use, but it has held up well for the last 25 years.


----------

